# Mora knives



## Dingo762 (Jan 11, 2015)

Is there much difference in the different Mora knives out there? Im talking about the 13 to 16 dollar ones out there. I want a couple to keep in kits that are cheap enough to get a few but study enough to last a while.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd say go with a mora Classic #2 they are really nice and currently on eBay they are going for about 12 bucks if you have a main kit I'd suggest a better knife for that kit if your looking for a low priced knife that's well well worth the money look up glock Field knife they are a great find and they are going for 27 dollars on eBay as well


----------



## Dingo762 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah. These would be supplemental. I've had good success with the Gerber ASEK so far and I have a few others.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Yah don't switch that one out its a good knife I'm looking to buy another one I traded my black one for a esse 4 and I love my esse 4 but I do miss my old knife a lot


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mora Knives are okay for light use. They have good Swedish steel, but the blade is a little flimsy for my taste, and I don't care for how the blade is fixed to the handle. If you want to see a very large selections of knives to choose from, visit Smokey Mountain Knife Works.com, they have any knife you could ever want, from dozens of manufacturers, and from cheap to ultra expensive. If you love knives like I do you can spend hours browsing, and spend way to much money, but it's worth it.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

The Mora Companion series (Carbon) are my main carry knife. I'm not batoning wood on a life or death daily basis with one, but I have gone out with one on several occasions as my only knife (packed like 4 of them, used the same one). I mean, I've chopped saplings, turned them into whatever I wanted, used them as skinning knives for critters and deer. I recommend them, especially the Companions, to everyone.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

You can't beat a mora for great quality at an ultra affordable price. At the price they sell at I was able to buy enough to leave one in all the cars. Are there better quality knives available ? Yes, but nowhere near the price of the mora and at the extra expense I would rather have extra knives than just one.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I use a Mora Companion as my food prep knife while outdoors (and even at the office).

It's light weight, sharpens quickly, and holds an edge very well.

I have my BK2 as a primary blade, but the Mora makes a perfect companion to it. Maybe that's why they named it than...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a heavier huntin version by mora. Mighty fine knife. Bought is used on ebay. Took a spell cause they kept getting to high. I finally got one a few years ago. Holds a edge an a bit beefier then some a the others.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*nice Finish*



Dingo762 said:


> Is there much difference in the different Mora knives out there? Im talking about the 13 to 16 dollar ones out there. I want a couple to keep in kits that are cheap enough to get a few but study enough to last a while.


Never had a Mora, for a little more money($28 on Amazon) the Marttiini Condor Utility Hunting Knife, made in Finland, three quarter tang, quality black leather sheath, arrives very sharp...decent finger guard too.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

My cousin turned me onto Mora knives a few years back and I finally got around to buying one. I left it over at my father in law's taxidermy shop to use as a fleshing knife. It holds an edge well, even on hog hides, which seem to be hard on edges. The blades on the sub $20 knives are too thin for me to be comfortable with using them to baton wood and they aren't a true full tang knife. For general purpose use at that price point(and probably even at double the price), I don't think you'll find anything better. My only complaint is the sheaths, which seems a bit insecure to me. Easy enough to make a better one from kydex though.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I love Mora blades, they inspired my line of pukko style blades. same blade profile and grind,
better and heavier steel. a couple of you guys in here got a couple before I closed shop. I'd
recommend one in everyone's hunting kit.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

stick with the mora HD or the bushcrafter and be done with it. Mora's are great knives and I think everyone needs at least a couple of them. I have never had to baton wood with a knife in over 40 years /300 camping trips, I consider the task dramatic and over rated.


----------

